# MK3 Dash swap to MK1 lets see some pics



## redcabriolet89 (Nov 2, 2003)

Show me your MK3 Dash swap to MK1.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: MK3 Dash swap to MK1 lets see some pics (redcabriolet89)*

LETS SEE SOME MK6 DASH SWAPS IN A MK1


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: MK3 Dash swap to MK1 lets see some pics (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

either or
i'm watching this one


----------



## 2L16VTurbo (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: MK3 Dash swap to MK1 lets see some pics (midnightsun)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2894557


----------

